
Apple doesn't care about making computers anymore - cmatthias
http://bu.rri.to/2010/07/23/apple-doesnt-care-about-making-computers-anymore/
======
dman
Could it just be that computers have gotten good enough for most things that
most people want to do ? Apart from incremental updates cpus, graphics cards,
peripherals and interconnects havent had a breakthrough innovation in the last
few years. apple does update their lines now and then to include the latest
cpus and graphics cards.

~~~
cmatthias
This is simply not true. One specific example is SSDs -- they offer a huge
increase in performance, yet Apple only offers mediocre, overpriced ones as
options on its higher-end machines.

------
brianbreslin
Apple just saw record mac sales last quarter. They CARE about macs, they just
take their sweet time in releasing updates.

There was just an upgrade to the mini.

Also their laptop sales far outpace mac pro sales, thus they get more
attention.

~~~
cmatthias
Yes, there was just an upgrade to the Mini, and it's pretty and all, but it
lost a USB port, is still using the same (old) Core 2 processors, and they
raised the base price by $100. Not very competitive if you ask me.

Their laptops do sell better, that's true. Why are both the Macbook and
Macbook Air still using those same Core 2 processors then? Also, the Macbook
Air has 2GB of RAM in a machine costing $1499. That's absurd.

If they still care about their computer business, then in my opinion they're
doing a pretty poor job of managing it.

